# What is a stabilizer video.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a little video that I made on what is a stabilizer for! Hope you enjoy it - Tex http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill?feature=mhum


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a little video that I made on what is a stabilizer for! Hope you enjoy it - Tex http://www.youtube.c...ll?feature=mhum


I sure did!

How much extra life with the band ramps?

They remind me of an uphill failed brake ramp for runaway trucks.

BoyntonStu


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That explaned my question, its a mighty fine slingshot, and i just watched your other videos, your a great shot, jeff


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a little video that I made on what is a stabilizer for! Hope you enjoy it - Tex http://www.youtube.c...ll?feature=mhum


At first glance, I thought you'd mounted a wrist rocket atop a woodworking plane, but then it suddenly made sense.

Nice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks vry solid.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The style in the video are not as easy on bands as the tips on a couple of my other slingshots. They do however add somewhere about 10 to 15% band life. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the video! It did indeed look like a nice day. It is getting very cold here in NH. My long days of shooting are coming to an end.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good video, I like that shooter a lot, good job Man!


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

It seems to work well.

And very, very efficient !

Xavier.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice vid


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Liked the video as always, Bill. Though, on my laptop, the sound was very quiet; I don't know if you can change that, but I thought I'd mention. On the shooter; do you find the extra weight, is hard on the fore-arm by a great deal? After a while, of course.


----------



## saurian (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, you must be a confident good shot or have a car windshield business?


----------

